# TT is alive!



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

I've not contributed much to this forum as I did'nt have the knowledge or experience to do so, but for the last year on and off, I have been reading all the relevant information on this site and asking questions when I needed to.
I would just like to thank all the people who contribute to this forum, its been a great help to me.
I wish I'd posted the TT build here but I started here > http://electrictt.blogspot.co.uk/
so no point doing it twice.
As you can see, athough theres along way to go I actually got the car moving, (EV grin) yep

Any advice/constructive criticisum welcome.

will get some moving pictures soon


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!

sweet work.

My only comment would be about the lack of rear seats.

Is the back of the car really that structural? I haven had chance to have a look around the newer style TT but the older one is just sheet metal back there.

Other than that I'm really impressed, what is the plan with batteries? still looking at lead then an upgrade to lithium (like the rest of the UK crowd?)

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it, it looks great...will you be ready for Alternative Energy racing at Santa Pod in May?!

What do you do for heating? Anything?

And what DC-DC is that? I need one...soon.

Good work...it's good to see the UK scene is growing.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

skooler said:


> WOW!
> 
> sweet work.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

This is the Mk 1 TT, 
Trust me the sheet metal is the (structure) and is key in certain areas 
The OEM back seat is not a back seat it is actually listed as a child seat not usable unless you have an 8 year old, my kids are 27, 28 and 31 you can't sit up in it due to the rake of tail gate window,
once the hinged lid is fitted to the battery box it creates a large parcel shelf which is just as useful as the OEM back seat, I also still have the boot area free.
The small part of the floor you can cut out in this area without the car bending in the middle would only allow half the space I've got now.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it

Will be going lithium for sure, it's just a of case of when.
For me it was a good move to get the used lead/acid so I can gain confidence in what I've done so far and trouble shoot etc.

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ace_bridger said:


> Love it, it looks great...will you be ready for Alternative Energy racing at Santa Pod in May?!
> 
> What do you do for heating? Anything?
> 
> ...


I've got a 200volt (ish) engine block heater but not plumbed it in yet, similar to the kat block heaters, it's on the to do list.

The DC-DC is a meanwell 709-SP750-12

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Looks great!


Hi Ziggy,
This is weird, I feel like I'm talking to a celeb in the EV world anyway
Advice please?
My battery boxes were made for lithium, the lead is only temporary, the main box is in the back seat area and has a hinged lid which is like a parcel self.
At the moment I have 8, maintenance free 12 volt Yuasa 90 ah VRLA batteries in there, with a further 4 in the front of car, should I keep the lid off altogether and the windows open when testing the car or do I only need to worry about gas'ing when charging
Maybe a stupid question but hey, that's me I'm afraid, suffer a fool gladly please


----------



## spoland (Aug 9, 2012)

TTmartin said:


> I've not contributed much to this forum as I did'nt have the knowledge or experience to do so, but for the last year on and off, I have been reading all the relevant information on this site and asking questions when I needed to.
> I would just like to thank all the people who contribute to this forum, its been a great help to me.
> I wish I'd posted the TT build here but I started here > http://electrictt.blogspot.co.uk/
> so no point doing it twice.
> ...


Congratulations, it looks great!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

TTmartin said:


> Hi Ziggy,
> This is weird, I feel like I'm talking to a celeb in the EV world anyway
> Advice please?
> My battery boxes were made for lithium, the lead is only temporary, the main box is in the back seat area and has a hinged lid which is like a parcel self.
> ...


Haha...don't know why you'd feel that way, I'm just another floodie working towards lithium.

I'm not too familiar with VRLA, but I'm sure you don't need to worry about gassing at all unless your boxes are entirely sealed. 

I'd just be careful about not destroying the batts with that soliton. How long does the lead need to last you and what limits do you have set on the soliton?


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Haha...don't know why you'd feel that way, I'm just another floodie working towards lithium.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with VRLA, but I'm sure you don't need to worry about gassing at all unless your boxes are entirely sealed.
> 
> I'd just be careful about not destroying the batts with that soliton. How long does the lead need to last you and what limits do you have set on the soliton?


Thanks Ziggy,
That's what I hoped to hear about the gas'ing, just trying to be carful.

With hind sight the soliton 1 is big overkill for my needs the soliton junior would have been adequate. Both I have to say although made in the USA are quality bits of kit
To be honest I've just set everything very snell like at the moment so I can get a feel for how it responds, the batteries came up stupidly cheap on eBay so not to worried about them, they will do for testing the car, along way to go yet before car is road ready.
I realize there's a big miss match with these batteries and the soliton 1.
It's a big spend for a lithium pack so I want a car that is bug free and road ready then I'll do the deed and part with all that money

Cheers 

Martin.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. Do you know your planned target voltage/ah?

Any specific stuff you need help with? just let us know.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Do you know your planned target voltage/ah?
> 
> Any specific stuff you need help with? just let us know.


Battery boxes will allow 60 or 65 100ah cells so it's either that or go for more ah less cells? Would like to get 50 maybe 60 miles range, I only require performance comparable to say a 1.4 diesel.

Thanks, I'm sure I will have questions.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Martin,

Nice looking build you have there, congrats. Funnily enough, I think your batteries were the same ones I spotted on ebay, I offered to buy 8 from the chap selling them, but he advised he had just sold them all, obviously to yourself, lol!!

Nice to see more UK cars coming along


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

favguy said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Nice looking build you have there, congrats. Funnily enough, I think your batteries were the same ones I spotted on ebay, I offered to buy 8 from the chap selling them, but he advised he had just sold them all, obviously to yourself, lol!!
> 
> Nice to see more UK cars coming along


Well small world,

I got to the point where it was time to get some batteries but was worried that I'd spend a fortune on lithium and find the car wouldn't work so this was a safer way to bring the car to life and check/test work so far. Worse case
If I wreck them at least there worth a bit for scrap, or I'll sell them on to all the narrow boat owners up on the canal in Bath


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Martin,
Neat work. That's a very nice donor you've got for relatively little outlay. I like the way you've tied in the battery box to the seatbelt mounts. Is the motor tail end mounting made from aluminium or just very clean steel?

Have you had any problems with the ECU on your car? I know Mike had some problems with warning lights on the dash etc.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

MalcolmB said:


> Hi Martin,
> Neat work. That's a very nice donor you've got for relatively little outlay. I like the way you've tied in the battery box to the seatbelt mounts. Is the motor tail end mounting made from aluminium or just very clean steel?
> 
> Have you had any problems with the ECU on your car? I know Mike had some problems with warning lights on the dash etc.


Vey clean aluminum actually

The dash warning lights that don't mean anything any more, will be removed in one way or another

The power steering is retro fitted and comes on with ignition, but I also have an over ride foot switch where the clutch was so no ECU involvement.
I'm sure I will come up against some problems with the ECU, I've only drove the car up and down a 40 yard lane so far.

Would like to be where you are with the MOT


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Good work that man! Another UK car conversion - fantastic!


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

I wasn't familiar with the drive layout on the TT so I've been doing a little reading. It looks like you've ditched the rear drive completely? That must be quite a weight-saving, getting rid of the prop shaft, clutch pack, rear diff and rear drive shafts. Did you just blank off the rear output on the gearbox?


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Martin,

What a good idea...I might steal that idea if you don't mind. I do without at the moment and it's not too bad on my 5 mile trip to work.

IMHO those batteries will be fine for testing but not for much else...be kind to them otherwise they'll roll over and stick their legs in the air very quickly. 



TTmartin said:


> I've got a 200volt (ish) engine block heater but not plumbed it in yet, similar to the kat block heaters, it's on the to do list.
> 
> The DC-DC is a meanwell 709-SP750-12
> 
> ...


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

MalcolmB said:


> I wasn't familiar with the drive layout on the TT so I've been doing a little reading. It looks like you've ditched the rear drive completely? That must be quite a weight-saving, getting rid of the prop shaft, clutch pack, rear diff and rear drive shafts. Did you just blank off the rear output on the gearbox?


Yes I removed all the rear wheel drive system, including the gearbox with transfer box attached, As the motor would not fit with the transfer box in situ. I then found a front wheel drive only Vw/Audi transmission on eBay, it's all inter changeable these days.
Originally I was looking for the two wheel drive version of the TT, but got impatient when this one turned up at the right price, 
I Removed a total of 350kg of not required parts, weighed everyting as I removed it. All sold on ebay

By the way the motor Tail shaft mount is actually 6mm steel painted aluminum (Victorian engineering) I thought you were referring to the adaptor plate the other end which is Ali, I was half a sleep when I posted this morning, not usually fully awake until around 10am


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Ace_bridger said:


> Hey Martin,
> IMHO those batteries will be fine for testing but not for much else...be kind to them otherwise they'll roll over and stick their legs in the air very quickly.


Yep, I'm under no illusions with the batteries, testing is there purpose.
Not going to get much from (not fit for purpose lead) but hopefully seeing the car actually work will give me the confidence to put my hands in my pockets deep enough for lithium


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

TTmartin said:


> Tail shaft mount is actually 6mm steel painted aluminum (Victorian engineering)


Sometimes Victorian engineering is appropriate, that's why we still have such a legacy of it today 

I'm constantly surprised at the quality of "roller" you can get today for little money. You and Skooler have both got cars that were highly desirable not so long ago for less than a tenth of their original price. Tinkerers 1 – Consumer Society 0


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

MalcolmB said:


> Sometimes Victorian engineering is appropriate, that's why we still have such a legacy of it today
> 
> I'm constantly surprised at the quality of "roller" you can get today for little money. You and Skooler have both got cars that were highly desirable not so long ago for less than a tenth of their original price. Tinkerers 1 – Consumer Society 0


Victorian engineering = Built like a brick sh!! House, or more politly put, slightly over engineered, will last for ever

Both are nice cars but what you have is still special to me, I owned about 5 Mini's in my twenties, 30 years ago when I'd never heard of electric conversions I fitted the Austin maxi 1750cc engine with it's 5 speed box into a Mini also completely deseamed the body. It was always the perfect car for tinkerers as they were so basic it left so much that could be upgraded/modified.
Did I read that yours is a fibre glass body? Are they still being made anywhere?


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, mine is all fibreglass, made by Domino. I don't have a garage big enough to keep a car in, so a steel mini was out of the question. The company that made them no longer exists but there are a couple of others that do:
http://minitrackuk.co.uk/
http://www.absmotorsport.net/mini/body-shells.html?mode=list


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

TTmartin said:


> Yep, I'm under no illusions with the batteries, testing is there purpose.
> Not going to get much from (not fit for purpose lead) but hopefully seeing the car actually work will give me the confidence to put my hands in my pockets deep enough for lithium


There's lead and there's lead...my Trojans are doing well, still early days but I'm hoping the seemingly high price of them has bought me a few years of service whilst I save my Christmas and birthday money (repeat several times) for a lithium pack. I'm watching Skooler's investment carefully!

The TT looks great...will we see you at Santa Pod?


----------



## Mark T (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm considering an Audi TT conversion but am a bit concerned about Air bag and ABS operation without engine inputs. I have been involved with a Smart car conversionlved and keeping the engine ECU alive can be a real challenge. I like the idea of using a 4WD body with 2WD running gear, more batteries without going overweight. Are you happy with the TT as an EV?


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm considering an Audi TT conversion but am a bit concerned about Air bag and ABS operation without engine inputs. I have been involved with a Smart car conversionlved and keeping the engine ECU alive can be a real challenge. I like the idea of using a 4WD body with 2WD running gear, more batteries without going overweight. Are you happy with the TT as an EV?


Hi,
Very early on I realized I'm not clever enough to spoof the ECU so I decided to keep calm and carry on regardless
My logic being, I don't need the ECU anymore as theres no ICE anymore.
Note, I have removed aircon (this is the uk) which may need ECU input?
Hopefully all that's left which may cause problems is the ABS and Airbags.
So at this moment in time all seems to be working ok, Abs lamp comes on with IGN on, then out after about 1 second. The airbag lamp is staying on at the moment but I hope that's just a reset required with a vagcom which I've just ordered from eBay.
I have a small list of bits and pieces to do before the MOT, if that goes well I will be looking at purchasing a lithium pack. 

The one thing I have learnt is that unless you have a very short range requirement and performance is not an issue, don't go the Lead route.
Luckily I found some cheap second hand batteries just to test the car and give me confidence before committing to anything expensive. I think lithium is a must, now with hindsight but for a DIY project it's a big spend.
It's early days, but so far very happy with how the car works allowing for the lead batteries which will be addressed soon.


----------

